# Knoppix dd help!



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

I have a hard drive crash and I want to try to copy a recreated hard drive to the crashed drive using knoppix.

I know part of the command will be the IF= source device and OF=destination device. Are there an other commands that need to be done for a disk clone?

]# dd if=/dev/dev0 of=/dev/dev1

Is this right?

Thanks

S


----------



## ShavedApe (Apr 12, 2005)

that looks right.
if you write directly to the block device, you don't need to mount them. (i don't remember if it matters though)

you can speed things up by reading and writing bigger blocks
"bs=512" 

if there are errors in the data also try
"conv=noerror,sync"
wich will skip over input errors, and pad them with 0's

so everything would be:
"dd bs=512 if=/dev/dev0 of=/dev/dev1 conv=noerror,sync"


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, I have tried to use Maxtor disks to format the drive. I ended up using the Win98 boot disk to get me to FDISK which worked after 5 hours, but it will not format. 

The drive seems to have gone worse as I cannot get Knoppix to boot now.

After FDISK has been done, that shoud have removed the data so to speak right?


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh..I forgot to mention .......the idea of the operation of using knoppix was to write over sencitive data since I could not format the disk.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Sounds like a hard-drive crash to me? I could be wrong but its very curious. Maybe one of the platters has gone to a better place?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm assuming that the maxtor disks that you tried were the bootable powermax diagnostic ones...

You could try the following for diagnostic tools etc. to test your drive
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Yes it was a maxtor powermax.

All I have got so far is FDISKING this and no Win boot disks will format it.

Does anyone know the extent that the FDISK does to the drive and is all the data still readable from it?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

The powermax disk offers a low level format of the disk as one of the options....
This should return it to "as new" factory condition leaving or crash out telling you that your drive is goosed


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

No it never did. It just froze trying to format, just like it would sit at zero when I tried each time to format the drive with win 98, 2000 and XP. Must be something in the the error 1720 "Cannot find end point".


----------

